# Can anyone help me with some research I am doing?



## sticklebrick (Jul 26, 2015)

Hi,

I stumbled across your forum whilst looking for some clues about what kind of walking stick I inherited 20+ years ago and I would be really grateful for your help.

I have attached a couple of photos of the walking stick and was wondering If anyone can tell me anything that will help me with my research. i.e. material, rough age, country / area of origin - but I guess that's going to be pretty hard from a photo!

All I know if that my late grandfather was an antique dealer in the 1940s-1970s in southern England and when he passed away in the early 90s I was given this stick.

Now some 20 odd years later I have rediscovered it (it had been stuck up in the loft) and I'd love to know more about it.

Can anyone help me?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Looks like an elephant tusk ivory handle. Might be a silver collar and the markings look to be of African wildlife. You say your grandfather was an English antique dealer? It could have come from any of Britain's former African colonies or the tusk could have been imported and the piece could have been made locally. Finding out what kind of wood will go a long way in solving your mystery. At any rate its a beautiful piece thanks for sharing the pics. Welcome to the forum by the by.

Mark


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I agree with MJC4. Handle appears to be ivory. It could be a its size and shape suggest tusk. There is no way to tell what the wood is from the photos. It's color and general appearance suggest it may be a mahogany. But just a guess. I know there are some cane collector groups and society on the internet you may want to check with one of them.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

The handle could be ivory, the collar looks like its influenced from the arts and crafts movement around the early 1900`s. its certainly influenced by William Morris designs .by the looks of it but it needs cleaning to lift the detail, The shaft is influenced by Africa and would have thought that its English made but maybe the shank was decorated in Africa whilst the gentleman was over there. If the collar was cleaned it would tell you more about the metal used as not all silver had hall marks on which suggest its not European . You could try using methylated spirits on the shank it may clean it up? and a good metal polish for the collar using a soft cloth. The other possibilities is that it was done by a seaman using walrus tusks and the other influences used during his travels? a lot of options , if you look up family heritage it may give you a clue as to the what the person did during his lifetime which may give you some idea its a lot easier to do on the computer.


----------

